# Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe LTH-31 resetting problem



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hay peeps.

Are any of you fellow reptile lovers using this thermometer as i bought on a couple of weeks ago and i have found it to keep resetting it self about every 5 minutes or so. I had a look on the website i purchased from and product is no longer available.

Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe

That's the one im using but i think it might be a matter of what you pay is what you get.

I'm worried now though that im not getting accurate reading.

Any help would be grateful.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

A couple of things to try.
Is the display showing the numbers really black or a bit faint?
If faint replace the battery.
A common problem is remove the battery and bend the contact upward behind where the battery goes to make a better contact.
There are other things but it involves taking it apart.


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> A couple of things to try.
> Is the display showing the numbers really black or a bit faint?
> If faint replace the battery.
> A common problem is remove the battery and bend the contact upward behind where the battery goes to make a better contact.
> There are other things but it involves taking it apart.


Thanks for your reply Reptiles-ink.

The digits on the display are nice and black no sides of fading and I have all so bent the connecting pin up and it still seems to reset.

Are there any other things to do or shall I just buy a better thermometer.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

If you open it up most of the components are visible where you can check for dry joints or shorts.
Also if you hold the battery in place with the back off and try it like that as it can be caused by pressure on the pcb if it's not correctly positioned.
Failing that you could post it to me and I will fix it if you pay return postage.
Or I can sell you one virtually the same tested and working for £7.75 including postage.


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

I will take a look at it laters.
How much do you charge for the duel probe thermometer with hygrometer probe Highly interested in on of those.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

At the moment they are reduced from £15 to £12 delivered.


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> At the moment they are reduced from £15 to £12 delivered.



That's a bargin. PM me your best way to receive payment.


----------

